# Any suggestions on av receiver (home theater) for PS5 and PC with RTX3080 ?



## tejas106 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi guys, I am getting RTX3080, and also ps5. Anyone has suggestion on av receiver for 3080 and PS5 ?
PC maybe is easy, because you can use hdmi to the receiver (like 2nd monitor) as the audio input. But PS5 is 4K with 120hz, I’ve been told, a lot of receivers only can do 60hz on output even gives 120hz as input. I have a new bird for home theatre stuff, maybe there are more details I should know, please advise me.
Anyone know a good receiver for 3080 and ps5 ? Of course, I hope the price is kinda reasonable, not those super high end ones. Lol.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

tejas106 said:


> Hi guys, I am getting RTX3080, and also ps5. Anyone has suggestion on av receiver for 3080 and PS5 ?
> PC maybe is easy, because you can use hdmi to the receiver (like 2nd monitor) as the audio input. But PS5 is 4K with 120hz, I’ve been told, a lot of receivers only can do 60hz on output even gives 120hz as input. I have a new bird for home theatre stuff, maybe there are more details I should know, please advise me.
> Anyone know a good receiver for 3080 and ps5 ? Of course, I hope the price is kinda reasonable, not those super high end ones. Lol.


I like Denon only receiver brand I have every purchased. 

*Denon rolls out the first 8K-ready receivers with its 2020 X-Series*


















Denon rolls out the first 8K-ready receivers with its 2020 X-Series


Denon's 2020 X-Series receivers handle 8K video as well as key 4K gaming features with prices starting at $849.




www.engadget.com


----------



## T-Dub (Dec 11, 2020)

I say go with a Yamaha RX-A3080 just to keep the model numbers of you system similar 🤣 Hahaha

All joking aside though that Yamaha AVR is a great receiver. I’d put it up against most others for sure. I own a first gen RX-A2000 from 2011 or 2012 & she is holding strong as the day I bought her.

But honestly it depends on your budget & how many channels of audio you plan to use or want for the future. Can you give us some more info on your budget & needs?


----------

